

It's So Hard To Say Goodbye To Consumers - zabbyz
http://founderdating.com/its-so-hard-to-say-goodbye-to-consumers/

======
zabbyz
Great post Noah. Making a pivot is such a hard decision...Anyone else have any
experience with this? I'd be interested to hear more about making the decision
to pivot (or making the decision not to).

